# portmaster problem



## NIX-Knight (Jan 28, 2009)

When I try to update any software (for example perl) using portmaster I get this:


```
===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for lang/perl5.8 <<<===
===>  Found saved configuration for perl-5.8.9
=> perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/perl.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/../../src/.
perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for lang/perl5.8 <<<===
===>  Found saved configuration for perl-5.8.9
=> perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/perl.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/../../src/.
perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2

===>>> Waiting on fetch & checksum for lang/perl5.8 <<<===
===>  Found saved configuration for perl-5.8.9
=> perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2 doesn't seem to exist in /usr/ports/distfiles/perl.
=> Attempting to fetch from ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/languages/perl/CPAN/modules/by-module/../../src/.
perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2
```

But when I go to the perl's ports directory and try to install it manually it downloads the source tarball and installs without problem, is there any problem with portmaster or am I not doing it right?


----------



## tangram (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm not sure I understood your problem because you didn't post what is actually the issue. What did fail exactly?

Still you want to install portmaster:

```
# portmaster target_port
```

To check upward and downward dependecies:

```
# portmaster -r target_port
```

To rebuild all dependencies:

```
# portmaster -f target_port
```

To uninstall the port and its dependencies:

```
# portmaster -e target_port
```

For what you've posted it seems you are just pulling the distfiles:

```
# portmaster -F target_port
```


----------



## NIX-Knight (Jan 28, 2009)

It keeps dumping this output and doesn't do anything.
Before this, I kept getting the same thing with the below line added to it:

```
Refetch for 1 more times files: perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2
```
What  did in response to this is as follows:

```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles/perl/
rm -rf *
portmaster /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
```
It downloaded other dependencies but did not download perl-5.8.9.tar.bz2. So I manually tried to install this port:

```
cd /usr/ports/distfiles/perl/
rm -rf *
cd /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
make install clean
```
It downloaded all the dependencies and the perl tarball but didn't install coz there was an older version already installed. Again I invoked portmaster:

```
portmaster /usr/ports/lang/perl5.8
```
Since all the files were downloaded and checksums were already verified, portmaster updated the perl port. So basically the problem solved, but still I wanted to know why did portmaster kept dumping tht output in my 1st post and not download the file?


----------



## tangram (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah weird. Probably the distfile had a wrong checksum.

Consider searching the mailing lists. Maybe someone came across the same behaviour.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 30, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> Yeah weird. Probably the distfile had a wrong checksum.
> 
> Consider searching the mailing lists. Maybe someone came across the same behaviour.



I had problem with postmaster when I installed QT4 and with KDE. Looks like that postmaster has a problem with FreeBSD 7.1.
When portmaster had problem portupgrade works fine.


----------



## dougb@ (Feb 4, 2009)

NIX-Knight said:
			
		

> When I try to update any software (for example perl) using portmaster I get this:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


----------



## dougb@ (Feb 4, 2009)

tangram said:
			
		

> To check upward and downward dependecies:
> # portmaster -r target_port



Please check the man page about the -r option because your description is not accurate. Other than this it was fine though.

hth,

Doug


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 5, 2009)

obsolete post


----------

